# WTD: Blue Bird Seat and/or Stem!!



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Would Like to Find a Blue Bird Seat and/or Stem!!
Non-Restored!!!

Please, PM with Pics and Price of Possible!!!

Thanks!


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have a NOS perfect mint stem, and also a NOS stem that has some shelf wear/rust.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2015)

Missed a pretty nice seat for a very fair price

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361331842217


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2015)

WOW! Someone scored a deal on this. 



fordmike65 said:


> Missed a pretty nice seat for a very fair price
> 
> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=361331842217


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Any More BB Seats or Stems Out There??


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 16, 2015)

Scott offered up choice on stems I would think you're down to just hunting a seat now? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 16, 2015)

catfish said:


> WOW! Someone scored a deal on this.




I'll say.


----------



## dfa242 (Jul 16, 2015)

It was so hard not to bid on that seat - but I kept hearing my wise wife's voice in my ear saying, "yeah, but what are the chances you'll actually find that bike before, well, you know..."


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was tempted as well, but it woulda been only to flip. I hope someone that can really use it actually won the bid. If not, I'm sure we'll see it surface soon enough.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Scott offered up choice on stems I would think you're down to just hunting a seat now? V/r Shawn




Yes!!!
You Should have one!!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 16, 2015)

Bluebird saddles did not have wear tabs...that seat is for a twin 60, maybe 50 too (I forget at the moment).
Chris


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Bluebird saddles did not have wear tabs...that seat is for a twin 60, maybe 50 too (I forget at the moment).
> Chris




Ok!!!
I Want them for My Twin 30!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 16, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> It was so hard not to bid on that seat - but I kept hearing my wise wife's voice in my ear saying, "yeah, but what are the chances you'll actually find that bike before, well, you know..."




Dean,  You need to learn to drowned out that sound. I learned how a long time ago.....


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 16, 2015)

carlitos60 said:


> Ok!!!
> I Want them for My Twin 30!!!!




Can Someone Make Me a Deal for Both SEAT and STEM???


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2015)

$30 Paypal as gift & they're yours


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 16, 2015)

dfa242 said:


> It was so hard not to bid on that seat - but I kept hearing my wise wife's voice in my ear saying, "yeah, but what are the chances you'll actually find that bike before, well, you know..."




My ex used to complain that I never listened to her, in this case I would have just ignored her.  I wish I'd seen this.


----------

